# Auburn Hills, MI Off 5th (Great Lakes Crossing)



## _trimm_trabb (Jan 13, 2007)

For anybody who doesn't know there's a great CCO inside of the Sak's "Off 5th" outlet store at Great Lakes Crossing Mall in Auburn Hills, MI. I was there yesterday and they had tons of chromeglasses, lipglasses, lipsticks, some blushcremes and powder blushes, cheap nailpolish, holiday and patternmaker palettes, lip palettes, eye kohls, glimmershimmers, pigment vials, a few brushes, about 9 or 10 different eyeshadows including black tied and zonk bleu!, fibre rich mascara, plus LOTS of powders and foundations.

All I bought was Show Coral chromeglass (LOVE!) but I'm thinking I may go back today.


----------



## electrostars (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Great Lakes Crossing Mall CCO, MI*

Since when is there another CCO in michigan? lol.


----------



## marissa (Apr 13, 2007)

There has always been! It's a nicely kept secret, heh


----------



## damsel (Jan 20, 2008)

much thanks to the original poster. i thought i would have to drive all the way to birch run to check out this store (2+ hrs away, the 1 in auburn hills is 30 mins away). they have a wide variety of mac makeup at reduced prices, i was so excited! i ended up getting only 2 things though because i plan to go all out for fafi. i do plan to go back soon though. i got *liquid last liner in molten sol* ($11.75, regularly $16.50) and *mac couture lipglass, collection '06* ($14, regularly $20).


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Jan 20, 2008)

I was thinking about going today too! Do you remember what else they had?


----------



## damsel (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_trimm_trabb* 

 
_I was thinking about going today too! Do you remember what else they had?_

 
here's what i can recall off hand:
foundations, brushes, a mineralize skinfinish/natural, eyeshadows, pigments, a mascara, eyeshadow & lip palettes, fluidlines, liquidlast liners, glitter eye liners, lip liners, lip glasses, lip sticks, tinted lip conditioners, lip gelees, cream color bases, paint, loose & pressed powders, blushes, makeup removers, fix+ (and more skincare stuff i can't remember the names of) and nail polishes.

HTH


----------



## FullWroth (Jan 20, 2008)

Dude, seriously? Awesome! I thought I'd have to go all the way to Birch Run too! Thank you!


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 9, 2008)

I went to Great Lakes Crossing CCO and this is what I can remember they had just:

Pigments:
Accent Red
Azreal Blue
Nightlight or Nightfish(green color)
Pastorale
Helium
Off the Radar
Jardenair
Vis-a-Violet

Eyeshadows:
Fertile
Mancatcher, Melton Mauve, BeautyBurst, BlackTied, Floral Fantasy
Digit,  Moonflower, Jewel Blue, LightRay
Cosmic, Falling Star

A lot of Moonbathe Collections lipstick and lipglosses, 
Orchidazzle, Strange and Exotic, 

Blushes:  Blunt, Format, Harmony, Margin, cherche, cream blushes  
I hope this helps someone.


----------



## FullWroth (Feb 10, 2008)

I was there on Wednesday (managed to restrain myself from buying anything though... gotta wait 'til I see how much Fafi I fork out for and what I have left, if anything) and they have Sunpepper, too! And the one that looks really similar to it... um, blue-brown? I think?

I also saw some Lightful and some Strobe Cream, but both were in very large tubes and I didn't wanna spend that much on a product I've never actually used on my face and made a decision about. Those are the only things I specifically noticed, but there was a bunch more - it's just separated out into two areas, with the eye/lip stuff in one display and the rest-of-the-face stuff in another.


----------



## michitk (Feb 14, 2008)

i love that CCO.  the asst store manager, trish is super nice as well.  i went about 2 weeks ago.  I remember loads of lipglosses, all the moonbathe l/g, chromeglasses and some plush glasses.  they had a bunch of shadows, i got fertile e/s.  I can't remember much else though


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Mar 8, 2008)

I went today! They had tooons of stuff. If you are in the area, I would definitely reccommend going.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michitk* 

 
_i love that CCO.  the asst store manager, trish is super nice as well._

 
Is that that older woman with short blond hair and glasses? If so, she must be the one who helped me today. She was sooo sweet and patient as I took forever picking out my things. Just an overall really nice lady. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, from what I can remember, they had...

-20+ shades of lipglass/lustreglass/chromeglass, including moonbathe & lure ones. Some of the shades I can recall are hothouse, palatial, show coral, pastel polish, and lots of others.
-20+ lipsticks, including ones from belle azure, lure, and moonbathe. Some shades I recall are flowerplay, pink cabana, up note, pink freeze, fresh brew, stroke of lust, goddess, morange, and tonnnns of others.
-All the lip varnishes, lots of pro long wears, and a couple of slimshines and tendertones (including "hush").
-TLC sticks (old packaging) and pots (new packaging).
-8 or so lipgelees, including most of the c-shock ones.
-15+ full size pigments. Most of the rushmetal shades, a few she-shines, plus accent red, jewelmarine glitter, and others I can't recall.
-15+ e/s, some shades I recall being black tied (lure packaging), mancatcher, aquavert, felt blue, fountainbleu, jewel blue, claire de lune, and a bunch of others.
-Liquidlasts (can't recall shades but there were at least 8 different ones) and fluidlines (including nightfish, rich ground, delft, haunting, blitz & glitz, and others).
-at least 8 different shades of paints.
-Technakohl liners.
-Brow sets in every colour.
-blushcremes in lune, blossoming, and cherche. Powder blushes in margin, fever, and a few others.
-Hullaballoo high-light powder and Star! IPP.
-A few odd shades of moistureblend (one of them was NC15, I remember) and studio tech.
-All shades of studio mist foundations and blushes. Several shades of SFF (although none lighter than 35-ish).
-Select sheer loose in NW15 and one other shade (I'm thinking NC40-something).
-Lots of skincare, including Fix+, green gel cleanser, clense-off oil, fast response eye cream, studio moisture cream, a try-on pac, etc all in old packaging.
-Lightful lotions & serums.
-A few brushes including the angled blush brush and a powder brush, plus some smaller eye brushes.

There was probably a lot more I'm not remembering, but that was the jist of it!


----------



## tiramisu (Mar 14, 2008)

OMG!! I am actually giddy about learning this! how sad is that?... I live so close to there and never knew about off 5th carrying mac stuff until just now.  Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## damsel (Mar 20, 2008)

i was just @ the cco tuesday of this week. i got the last face brush set (excluding the display). i was super excited because i've been wanting it forever (i already have the basic & eye sets).

i looked on ebay and it was going for way more than it originally cost. i got it at the cco for $33.75, it was originally $48. i was especially excited because it had the 187 (which i have & love).

they also had other brush set available for those that are interested.


----------



## tiramisu (Apr 20, 2008)

Has anyone been to the CCO at Great Lakes Crossing lately? I was hoping to trek down there this coming week (between semesters right now!) if it is worth it!

Anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA!


----------



## FullWroth (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 

 
_Has anyone been to the CCO at Great Lakes Crossing lately? I was hoping to trek down there this coming week (between semesters right now!) if it is worth it!

Anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA!_

 
I was there last week. They still have a bunch of leftovers from the royal collections from last fall/winter (I don't remember which one's which, but it was all the ones that ended in -tease. Curiositease, Antiquitease, etc.) I know they still had the lipstick/gloss sets left, as well as one of the pigment sets (I think it was the cool pigment set). They also have a random assortment of other stuff, but I've only been a MAC addict since last summer, so I really couldn't give you collection names for much.

They also have a second display area where they keep the more skincare-type products. They have a big healthy-sized thing of strobe cream and strobe liquid, they have some of the lightful stuff, they have a lot of the various creams/primers, eye makeup remover, liquid foundations, and blushes.

It's always worth going to sneak a peek, IMO.


----------



## tiramisu (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks FullWroth.  I guess it's worth the cost of gas to drive there at least then it sounds like LOL


----------



## AppleDiva (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I went to Great Lakes Crossing CCO and this is what I can remember they had just:

Pigments:
Accent Red
Azreal Blue
Nightlight 
Pastorale
Helium
Off the Radar
Jardenair
Vis-a-Violet

Eyeshadows:
Fertile
Mancatcher, Melton Mauve, BeautyBurst, BlackTied, Floral Fantasy
Digit,  Moonflower, Jewel Blue, LightRay
Cosmic, Falling Star

A lot of Moonbathe Collections lipstick and lipglosses, 
Orchidazzle, Strange and Exotic, 

Blushes:  Blunt, Format, Harmony, Margin, cherche, cream blushes  
I hope this helps someone._

 

They pretty much have the same thing except the CCO has more pigments:

Copperized 
RushMetal 
Gold Mode 
Jardin Aires 
Blue Brown 
Dark Soul 
Violet 
There are also skincare products:

Strobe Cream 
MoistureGleam 
Oil Control Lotion 

Also:
MoonBathe OtherWorldy Blush
MoonBathe l/s HoneyMoon

That's all I can recall


----------



## damsel (May 2, 2008)

when i went there a few week, i overheard the associates saying they would be getting new stuff. the stuff that has been mentioned so far has been there for awhile...

grrrr... when are they gonna get more stuff (like full sized pigments, l/s, l/g, e/s) from the holiday collection? it's been like 5 months since it launched.


----------



## user31 (May 11, 2008)

tmmmm


----------



## user31 (May 22, 2008)

i was there today and i was so suprised they had new stuff!!!! they had metal x creme shadows i dont remember which ones but they had like 4 of them and they had engaging,earthly riches and the blue mineralized eyeshadows from antiquitese they also had paintpots!!! they have never had paint pots before. . . they had the green one, indianwood and runbnesque which i snagged i was so excited they also had a lot of foundations in. also makeup remover


----------



## Angelcorrine (Jun 3, 2008)

I was in Detroit over the weekend and took a day to go up to this mall.  Oh my gosh, this CCO has so much stuff!  They had three MSFs (including Lightscapade), Firespot e/s, Mancatcher e/s, Aquavert e/s, Out to Shock l/s, a bunch of the 3D l/g, MSFNs in almost every shade, a very wide range of foundations, several shades of the tendertones, about 20 pigments, and the typical skin care line options.

Also, if you come from out of town, go to the visitor kiosk and get their vistors coupon book.  I saved 20% from the purfume I bought


----------



## damsel (Jun 4, 2008)

i went in there today, everything was pretty much as everyone described. they did have stuff from the holiday collection 07: lip pallets, eye liner set, pigments, (miniatures & full sized... mes earthly riches (which i already have), sweet sienna p/g, gold stroke p/g & your ladyship p/g (which i bought, cuz i've been wanting it forever).

they also had the msfs from the n collection: light flushed & warmed. they also had shimpagne & quite a few of the msf naturals (i remember dark specifically caused i picked it up to look at it). there was a metal-x eyeshadow (metalblu, a navy blue). rubenesque, indianwood & moss scape paint pots. a few shade sticks, beige-ing, shimmersand, a purple one and a few others...

they had the usual other stuff that they normally have. foundations (studio fix, mineralize satinfinish, moistureblend...), concealers, lip/eye pencils, tinted & regular lip conditioner, lipsticks, lipglosses, quads, brushes, brush sets, eyelashes, about 20 pigments/glitter, single eyeshadows, a variety of skin care products & makeup removers, paints and glitter/liquid liners etc. the had things from the collection w/ pearlized green & white packaging & stuff from the couture collection.


----------



## electrostars (Jun 25, 2008)

Any updates on this one?


----------



## user31 (Jun 27, 2008)

they got all the mqueen shadows and paintpots in this previous monday so hurry in and get them while you can they dont have very many!


----------



## FullWroth (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dancinash24x7* 

 
_they got all the mqueen shadows and paintpots in this previous monday so hurry in and get them while you can they dont have very many!_

 
I couldn't find any of the McQueen paint pots when I was there on Wednesday or so, just the shadows, so I think they might be all gone already!


----------



## damsel (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dancinash24x7* 

 
_they got all the mqueen shadows and paintpots in this previous monday so hurry in and get them while you can they dont have very many!_

 
thanks. i just went up there specifically for this. they had [mcqueen]:
pharoh [paint pot]
outer worldly [" "]
electro sky [" "]
pagan [eye shadow]
nile [" "]

i picked up all of these. did you see any haunting e/s [the sky blue color] when you stopped by?

also there is a limit on these. you can only get 1 ea. which kinda sucks because i wanted backups, ah well. there was 1 more nile e/s left on the shelf & about 8 pagan e/s.

there wasn't much else that was new there. i did notice an utter pervette l/s which i hadn't seen before. there were also some new e/s but nothing particularly interesting [to me at least]. i saw some lip lacquers, i don't remember seeing those before. that was pretty much it.


----------



## serendipityii (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_thanks. i just went up there specifically for this. they had [mcqueen]:
pharoh [paint pot]
outer worldly [" "]
electro sky [" "]
pagan [eye shadow]
nile [" "]

i picked up all of these. did you see any haunting e/s [the sky blue color] when you stopped by?

also there is a limit on these. you can only get 1 ea. which kinda sucks because i wanted backups, ah well. there was 1 more nile e/s left on the shelf & about 8 pagan e/s.

there wasn't much else that was new there. i did notice an utter pervette l/s which i hadn't seen before. there were also some new e/s but nothing particularly interesting [to me at least]. i saw some lip lacquers, i don't remember seeing those before. that was pretty much it._

 

I went up there today too... I didn't see Haunting e/s, but I bought the last Otherworldly p/p. (Sorry guys.) I was gonna get Electro Sky too but she couldn't find it?


----------



## user31 (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FullWroth* 

 
_I couldn't find any of the McQueen paint pots when I was there on Wednesday or so, just the shadows, so I think they might be all gone already!_

 

i was there thrusday  morning and they still had all of them. . . maybe they were just hidden


----------



## user31 (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_thanks. i just went up there specifically for this. they had [mcqueen]:
pharoh [paint pot]
outer worldly [" "]
electro sky [" "]
pagan [eye shadow]
nile [" "]

i picked up all of these. did you see any haunting e/s [the sky blue color] when you stopped by?

also there is a limit on these. you can only get 1 ea. which kinda sucks because i wanted backups, ah well. there was 1 more nile e/s left on the shelf & about 8 pagan e/s.

there wasn't much else that was new there. i did notice an utter pervette l/s which i hadn't seen before. there were also some new e/s but nothing particularly interesting [to me at least]. i saw some lip lacquers, i don't remember seeing those before. that was pretty much it._

 
thats weird casue when i went there the manager was the one that waited on me and she let me get 2 otherworldlys and 2 electro sky (sorry girls) but i just thought you could not get more than 4 of any of the same ite like no more then 4 eyeshadows, or lipsticks ect.


----------



## damsel (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dancinash24x7* 

 
_thats weird casue when i went there the manager was the one that waited on me and she let me get 2 otherworldlys and 2 electro sky (sorry girls) but i just thought you could not get more than 4 of any of the same ite like no more then 4 eyeshadows, or lipsticks ect._

 
yes. i thought the limit was 3 or 4 like at the mac store. i was trying to get 2 of ea. of the paint pots and the SA was like "you can ONE of ea." i'm like ok, whatever. then when i went to the counter i had 2 of ea. of the shadows and she said i could only have 3 total.

her explanation was that they were having problems with people reselling things. ok?


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 7, 2008)

Has anyone been again recently? Do they have anything from the Fafi collection and what all paintpots do they still have? I'm dying for Cash Flow which is just so flippin' hard to find.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 9, 2008)

I went on July 4. Here's what I remember:

P.P:
MossScape, Indianwood, Rubenesque, McQueen  (all of them), 

E/S:
McQueen (green, blue), Firespot, Handwritten, Graphology, Typographic, Earthly Riches, Clarity, Newly Minted, A little Folie, Casino, Pandemonium Quad( which I finally got), Take Wing Quad

Blush:
Blush, Trace gold, Fleurry, The MNSF that came out with Warmup up, it was pink, 

Foundation.:
Just about everyshade, it was like they bought out the stock or something, they were probably old. Moistureblends-looked liked every shade.

Pigments: Air-de Bleu, off the radar, smoke signal, sweet sienna, violet, azreal blue, pastorale, a few others. 

Lips:
Sparks Can fly, Retrofluid, Mattenes(like 3 or 4 reds), Tendertones (pucker), Mellow Mood/Flame, Lure, Moonbathe lips and lip glasses, Twig-twig, 

Old packaging of Fix +, Prep and Prime, Skincare stuff, and the Holiday Antique(something) brushes and lip sets.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 11, 2008)

OK, I swear that I was trying to wait to go but I think I'm going to have to set aside the time and go. I know it'll be just my luck and I'll go and find some eye shadows that I want, then it'll be lipstick and pigments and then before I know it, I'm trying to buy the whole freaking store! Sad I know, lol.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 11, 2008)

Ya gotta get the Pandomonium quad, I am so in love. Trace Gold over any blush, just makes you glow on the apples of cheeks. I don't really need the Sonic Chic because of this blush. 

Run, Polly, Run.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 11, 2008)

*hangs head*, I'll be there first thing tomorrow morning. Thanks for the info Face2Mac
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## trammie (Jul 12, 2008)

Ahh I was just there about 2 hours ago and didn't see the Pandemonium quad =/ Maybe it escaped my eyes. But they had a lot of brush sets from the holiday collection too.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trammie* 

 
_Ahh I was just there about 2 hours ago and didn't see the Pandemonium quad =/ Maybe it escaped my eyes. But they had a lot of brush sets from the holiday collection too._

 
It has two purple e/s, a grey and white, it was with the other quad, there were like three. But as anything, they probably sold out.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 12, 2008)

Don't tell me that! As soon as I get happy about a product, it's gone or I can't find it.


----------



## trammie (Jul 12, 2008)

Well they might have them still because someone said they didnt have otherworldly anymore and they have all the paint pots still =) so i think they add more when its all out.


----------



## user31 (Jul 12, 2008)

there today, only thing new that popped out to me was they restocked the mqueen paintpots, not the shadows tho and i also noticed they had FAFI dolls.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 14, 2008)

I finally went this past saturday (yay!) and they had what you guys said that they did. They did have the Pandemonium quad so I got that. I did like a little mini haul (since I have no money
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and picked up:

F/l: Blacktrack
PP's: Mosscape, Rubenesque
Quad: Pandemonium
E/S: Cosmic
Pig: Helium

I was surprised by how much lipstick and glass that they had. I asked one of the lady's helping me (can't remember her name) when they have their shipments and she told me that they get them once a month but of course it's not all MAC that's on there but she told me to just call if there's anything that I'm looking for.


----------



## whitneep (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PollyRhythm* 

 
_I finally went this past saturday (yay!) and they had what you guys said that they did. They did have the Pandemonium quad so I got that. I did like a little mini haul (since I have no money
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and picked up:

F/l: Blacktrack
PP's: Mosscape, Rubenesque
Quad: Pandemonium
E/S: Cosmic
Pig: Helium

I was surprised by how much lipstick and glass that they had. I asked one of the lady's helping me (can't remember her name) when they have their shipments and she told me that they get them once a month but of course it's not all MAC that's on there but she told me to just call if there's anything that I'm looking for._

 
Do you know the phone number? Do you just call Saks or is there a separate CCO phone number?
Thanks.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll post the number (Moderators please forgive me if I can't, just let me know or take this post down) whitneep but I believe that it's the number for Saks in general, I'm not sure. The lady told me to call if there was anything specific that I was looking for and if they had it that they would hold it, but I didn't ask how long they'd hold it for
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I'm kinda SPECIAL sometimes, lol. 

Great Lakes CCO : 248-334-7419

If anyone else calls, please let me know if they have anything new because I know of a couple of stores that plan on shipping and have shipped things out already for the CCO's.


----------



## whitneep (Jul 26, 2008)

Awesome. I called up to ask if they had the heirloom brush sets, and they did (by the way, this seems to be a direct number to the CCO). So, I went to buy them, and they had the sculpt and shape powders also, still some novel twist stuff, and I noticed that there was a huge box of the orange boxes from neo-sci-fi lipglasses, which the girl seemed to be marking prices on.


----------



## user31 (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *whitneep* 

 
_Awesome. I called up to ask if they had the heirloom brush sets, and they did (by the way, this seems to be a direct number to the CCO). So, I went to buy them, and they had the sculpt and shape powders also, still some novel twist stuff, and I noticed that there was a huge box of the orange boxes from neo-sci-fi lipglasses, which the girl seemed to be marking prices on._

 
 they got pink grapfruit lipglass from neo scifi i think thats the name of it but i know it was the one sold out on the website.


----------



## fattycat (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dancinash24x7* 

 
_they got pink grapfruit lipglass from neo scifi i think thats the name of it but i know it was the one sold out on the website._

 

Do you know how much ? Thanks


----------



## user31 (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fattycat* 

 
_Do you know how much ? Thanks_

 
all the lipglasses are 10.00 or 10.50 one of thoes


----------



## damsel (Aug 6, 2008)

i went here today [08/05].

here's what i remember them specifically  having:

beauty powder blushes [sweetness, feeling, eversun, secret blush, joyous & true romantic]
trace gold blush
fafi iridescent powders [belightful + verve-acaious]
warmed msf
light flush msf
several sculpt & shape duos

3n l/g
3n, 4n, 5n l/s
various chromeglass
snob l/s
cherish /ls
fafi l/s [utterly frivolous + strawbaby]
pink grapefruit l/g: neo sci-fi
back to del rio l/s
blast o' blue l/s

mcqueen p/p [pharaoh + otherworldly]
pandamonium quad
authentics palette
moss scape
rubenesque


stylistics clutch
holiday '07 face + basic brush sets
all 3 fafi dolls

blot film
gentle off eye + lip makeup remover
fix+ [old bottle]
cleanse off oil


----------



## tiramisu (Aug 6, 2008)

damsel~ Thanks for posting this... 
tell me, were you taking notes, or do you have a photographic memory??!


----------



## damsel (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 

 
_damsel~ Thanks for posting this... 
tell me, were you taking notes, or do you have a photographic memory??! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 it was a combination of the two actually.


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 10, 2008)

Did they still have Nile e/s from the McQueen collection, I want that now.


----------



## damsel (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Did they still have Nile e/s from the McQueen collection, I want that now._

 
no, there were no mcqueen e/s when i went last week.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 21, 2008)

Anybody been lately? I'm headed that way this weekend, little sis is going to college (SVSU) and was wondering if the list changed any. I plan on hitting up this one and Birch Run and hope that I have enough money to do some damage at both (stupid car and school).


----------



## Neli (Aug 22, 2008)

I went this Wens and it was my first time! There were so many piggies, I bought Copperized which they had a lot left of. There was another LE dark forest green piggie but I can't remember the name. I bought aquavert- a lot left of that, I saw one Cosmic shadow I regret not getting that one, I gotta go back, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought a paint pot in otherworldly from the Mcqueen collection, Rubenesque was there too, and I saw some firespot eyeshadow left over. Lots of fluidlines, black and many others, too overwhelmed to remember, a beautiful olive green one for sure. Oh and the best thing of all, for me at least, periwink-wink mascara, jaaaa! Lots of other mascaras and sooo many lipsticks and glosses. Hope this kinda helps, it was my first time going to a CCO and I already need to go back! There was a sweet older lady who worked there and said every third week new stuff comes in.


----------



## tiramisu (Aug 26, 2008)

I was just there on Monday; there were so many liners (eye/lip) lipsticks, glosses and pigments that I was overwhelmed.  There is also still a good selection of skincare items, old brush sets including those Nordie's pearlizer sets from last holiday?

Plus I don't have a good memory and my daughter was oohing and aahing over everything which was mildly distracting LOL

I let her get Flowerplay l/s (she's nine on friday, is obsessed with PINK! and wanted to wear it for her party...otherwise she only has Prrr l/g

I'm going back for sure... wanted to pick up a couple of those piggies!


----------



## Diva009 (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_i went here today [08/05].

here's what i remember them specifically having:

beauty powder blushes [sweetness, feeling, eversun, secret blush, joyous & true romantic]
trace gold blush
fafi iridescent powders [belightful + verve-acaious]
warmed msf
light flush msf
several sculpt & shape duos

3n l/g
3n, 4n, 5n l/s
various chromeglass
snob l/s
cherish /ls
fafi l/s [utterly frivolous + strawbaby]
pink grapefruit l/g: neo sci-fi
back to del rio l/s
blast o' blue l/s

mcqueen p/p [pharaoh + otherworldly]
pandamonium quad
authentics palette
moss scape
rubenesque


stylistics clutch
holiday '07 face + basic brush sets
all 3 fafi dolls

blot film
gentle off eye + lip makeup remover
fix+ [old bottle]
cleanse off oil_

 
Does anyone know how much the sculpt and shape duo, fluidline, of msf were?


----------



## Ciani (Aug 31, 2008)

How much were these items? *Fafi l/s Utterly Frivolous Fafi Iridescent Powder Belightful*. Did they happen to have any Royal Wink Fluidline and Helium pigment? And is there anyone willing to do a CP for me on them? I live way over on the other side of the state and can never talk my fiance into driving anywhere it was a miracle I got him to drive to Michigan City, IN one time this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## damsel (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_How much were these items? *Fafi l/s Utterly Frivolous Fafi Iridescent Powder Belightful*._

 
lipsticks are $10 and the iridescent pressed powders are $14.75.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Diva009* 

 
_Does anyone know how much the sculpt and shape duo, fluidline, of msf were?_

 
$14.75, $11.75 and $17.25 respectively.


----------



## damsel (Sep 1, 2008)

so, i stopped by here on saturday and... they totally stepped their game up! there was so much new stuff. i was both happy [becuase it was stuff i was looking for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




] and sad [beacause i had no money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]. in addition to what i mention the last time, here is what i remember them having that was new:

Fafi
Sugar Trance l/g
Squeeze l/g
It Totally It l/g
Girl Friendly p/p
Rollickin' p/p

The Stylistics
In Vogue l/s
Stylistic l/s
The Scene l/s
Conversational l/g
Witty l/g
Hyper Chic l/g
Sheer Mystery Powder compacts in Model Chic, Lighthearted & Dark Secret
A variety of Sheerspark Pressed Powder Compacts

Antiquitease
Her Fancy l/s
Mi' Lady MES
Silversmith MES
Earthly Riches MES
Your Ladyship p/m
Gold Stroke p/m
Sweet Sienna p/m
Lipglass & Lustreglass x 5 in Warm
The clutches that contain 2 Lipsticks and a Lipglass

Metal-X
Plum Electric
6th Sin
Metalblu

McQueen
Archetype l/s
White Magic l/g
Nothingless l/g
Pagan e/s
Nile e/s
Pharoh p/p
Otherwordly p/p
Electrosky p/p

Heatherette
Bonus Beat l/g
Sock Hop l/g
Style Minx l/g

i may remember additional items as time goes on, so this post may get updated...


----------



## Ciani (Sep 1, 2008)

I need to move closer to a CCO and MAC store lol.


----------



## user31 (Sep 26, 2008)

i was in there tonight and wow did i hit jackpot they must have gotton a big shipment in with a bunch of new stuff i cant remember eveything but some of the things i can remember are. . . .

shadows:
freshwater
fertile
woodwinked
shore leave
evening aura
kid
llama
bunch others tho

heatherette beauty powders both

bunch of new blushes

fafi cult fave lipglass

2 color forms blushes

a bunch mor elike i said i couldnt remember it all


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 27, 2008)

^^^ oooh, did you happen to see if they had any of the color forms pigments?  I've been waiting to see if they turn up at a CCO...


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, I went there today and before I tell you this, I remember this stuff because I stay in there for about an hour, deciding on what I want:

Shadow:
Fertile, McQueen (Nile and Pagan), Llama, Kid, Freshwater, Evening aura, Signed and Sealed, typographic, Handwritten, Purple fantasy, Meet the Fleet, Floral Fantasy, Mink Pink, Poison Pen, Matte2 Pink (forget the name), Femme Noir, Velvet Moss, Aquavert

Fluidline/Paintpot/Liquidlast
Mcqueen (both), Rubenesque, Quite Natural, Rollickin, Brassy, Frostlite, Blue Peep, Haunting (a light lilac), Jadeye, Silverstroke (which I should have gotten, blah), Horizon Blue (so pretty, bright blue, gorgeous), 

Blushes:
Peachtwist, Springsheen, Emote, Taupe, 5 Cream blushes (uncommon, cherche, sweet william), Beautypowders (Serenely, Feeling), Plum Foolery, all kinds of loose blush whatever you call them,  Both Colourforms blushes,
Luxe collection blushes and eyeshadow and lipsticks. 

Lipstick/Lipgloss
Fafi Lipglasses and McQueen, Originals lipsticks, Mattenes from last collection (Nightviolet, composure), Lacquers (the discontuing ones), a lot of nudes/light peaches, Bazaarish, tons of plushglasses, holiday sets from last year, 3 set lustreglass (Love Nector, Wonderstruck, Beaux, Instant Gold), they gamed me on this one because they have me Love Nectar and Sinnamon and it was supposed to be (Beaux, Instant Gold and Wonderstruck), now I have two Sinnamon ( it is okay, but I wanted Instant Gold), Lusterwhite lusterglass (white clear glitter, awesome on top of just lipstick when You don't want to add more color)

Pigments
Airdeblue, Smoke Signals, off the radar, frozen white, your ladyship, mauvement, copperized, azreal blue, violet, Fafi Quad (peach one, oh that thing is ugly, that collection of eyeshadow is a travesty, IMO!!), 

That's it, not brushes but I make a trip every two months so, we will see what will be there for Christmas.


----------



## fattycat (Oct 4, 2008)

Hix... I need to make to big trip to USA ...


----------



## PollyRhythm (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm bumping this because I plan on heading up there this week and want to make a list of exactly what I want without going over. TIA!!


----------



## spendtoomuch (Oct 21, 2008)

I am not far accross the border from there, but when I google Great Lakes Crossing it doesn't mention a CCO, and when I google CCO's for locations it only mentions Birch Run MI.  Is this still at Great Lakes before I make a trip accross the border.


----------



## damsel (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spendtoomuch* 

 
_I am not far accross the border from there, but when I google Great Lakes Crossing it doesn't mention a CCO, and when I google CCO's for locations it only mentions Birch Run MI.  Is this still at Great Lakes before I make a trip accross the border._

 
yes, it's still there. it's located in the saks "off the 5th" store. it is by the door that leads to the mall.


----------



## spendtoomuch (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks, I wonder why this isn't even listed.  I think I will head over in two weeks when we are on holidays.  Hope they have lots.


----------



## Mandy McNabb (Nov 26, 2008)

What is a CCO? Excuse my n00biness, I'm assuming discount makeup is sold at these locations?


----------



## elmo1026 (Dec 4, 2008)

has anyone been there lately? i just want to know what they have in stock? do guys know what paint pots they have in stock? or if they have a 109 brush in stock?


----------



## user31 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_has anyone been there lately? i just want to know what they have in stock? do guys know what paint pots they have in stock? or if they have a 109 brush in stock?_

 
 i was there a week ago im sorry i have a horrible memory tho i look rite at all the paint pots but i cant remember which ones they had but i kno it was nom ore than 3 or 4 also i kno for a fact no 109 this cco has had the same brushes for like the last year and they are all not popular ones.

also i was at bitch run this past weekend and they have like 12 different paint pots


----------



## damsel (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_has anyone been there lately? i just want to know what they have in stock? do guys know what paint pots they have in stock? or if they have a 109 brush in stock?_

 
they have 4 p/p (as of last week) : rubenesque, moss scape, rollickin' & pharaoh. there was no 109.


----------



## Diva009 (Jan 11, 2009)

I was just at cco last weekend. Ladies save the trip. There was nothing interesting there.1, p/p (rubenesque),  about 8 blushes (about 4 of them were cream blushes), 2 mineralized skin finishes. ( light flush and i think it was gold deposit.) There was was quite a collection of eyeshadows, but none of them screamed buy me; and there were no new brushes. However i did manage to come across a good deal, i got the 181 se brush, and Quiver pearlizer sheer pigment. It's gorgeous! Hmm... there was quite a selection of lip glosses, and like 2 sculpt n' shape. That's all i can remember. Oh and no 109!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Diva009* 

 
_I was just at cco last weekend. Ladies save the trip. There was nothing interesting there.1, p/p (rubenesque),  about 8 blushes (about 4 of them were cream blushes), 2 mineralized skin finishes. ( light flush and i think it was gold deposit.) There was was quite a collection of eyeshadows, but none of them screamed buy me; and there were no new brushes. However i did manage to come across a good deal, i got the 181 se brush, and Quiver pearlizer sheer pigment. It's gorgeous! Hmm... there was quite a selection of lip glosses, and like 2 sculpt n' shape. That's all i can remember. Oh and no 109!_

 
What eyeshadow, any LE or Neo Sci-fi?.  I actually want Gold Deposit and at a discount.


----------



## chocedition (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey did they have any pigments in at all?


----------



## sandrrra (Feb 20, 2009)

Has anyone been lately???


----------



## damsel (Feb 25, 2009)

i was there tues of this week, new things:
holiday 08 l/s set [3 red lips]
holiday 08 l/g set [5 neutral lips]
holiday 08 eye palettes [all 4: smokey, cool, warm, classic]
saks exclusive 4 piece full size brush set w/ brush case [187, 222, 168, 163]
mes [fresh green mix & sea & sky]


----------



## sandrrra (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_i was there tues of this week, new things:
holiday 08 l/s set [3 red lips]
holiday 08 l/g set [5 neutral lips]
holiday 08 eye palettes [all 4: smokey, cool, warm, classic]
saks exclusive 4 piece full size brush set w/ brush case [187, 222, 168, 163]
mes [fresh green mix & sea & sky]_

 







Do you by any change know how much any of the holiday sets were!


----------



## damsel (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandrrra* 

 
_





Do you by any change know how much any of the holiday sets were!_

 
everything is usually 30% off the reg. price
3 lip set reg. $34.50 = $24.15
palettes reg. $38 = $26.60
5 lipglasses reg. $29.50 = $20.65 [though when i picked these up and looked at the price i swear it said $15 something, cuz i remember thinking "wow, that's a steal." so the actual prices may be lower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




etc.

oh, and they also had the basic holiday 08 brush set.


----------



## Kenna23 (Feb 26, 2009)

i think i am going to have to go there. and look at a few things and take my sister with me.


----------



## silencebroken45 (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone know if they have any brushes? Preferably a 239? I reallyyy need some retail therapy, but don't have that much money so I'd like to stretch it out as much as possible so I was considering going to a CCO, but Birch Run is a bit far for me so I think I'd be stuck with either Great Lakes Crossing or a MAC counter right now. Is it actually worth going? Do they have basic eye shadows (Like Satin Taupe and Shroom?) there or no?


----------



## damsel (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silencebroken45* 

 
_Anyone know if they have any brushes? Preferably a 239? I reallyyy need some retail therapy, but don't have that much money so I'd like to stretch it out as much as possible so I was considering going to a CCO, but Birch Run is a bit far for me so I think I'd be stuck with either Great Lakes Crossing or a MAC counter right now. Is it actually worth going? Do they have basic eye shadows (Like Satin Taupe and Shroom?) there or no?_

 
no, they don't have any basic brushes. they only have a random selection of le/discontinued brushes [large powder, eyebrow, concealer etc.]. they do have the set that i mentioned above with the 222, but it cost around $87 for all 4 + case.

they don't really have basic eye shadows either, last i checked. just le/discontinued ones. occasionally they get some permanent ones. i've seen romp, copperplate, carbon etc. but it's rare.


----------



## Face2Mac (Mar 5, 2009)

Any Single e/s, Damsel?


----------



## damsel (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Any Single e/s, Damsel?_

 
you mean the ones in the pot? yeah, they had a bunch. 20 or so, mostly LE. good selection.


----------



## Face2Mac (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_i was there tues of this week, new things:
holiday 08 l/s set [3 red lips]
holiday 08 l/g set [5 neutral lips]-gone
holiday 08 eye palettes [all 4: smokey, cool, warm, classic] smokey is gone.
saks exclusive 4 piece full size brush set w/ brush case [187, 222, 168, 163]
mes [fresh green mix & sea & sky]_

 
 fresh green mix is gone.

Okay, I went today and along with damsel post that I updated:

A lot of tendertones, lip conditioners.
E/s: Femme-Fi, Evening Aura, Poisen pen, passionate, lotusland, gulf stream, warm chill, signed sealed, cool heat, clair delune, p/g smoke signals, provence, gold stroke, blackened red glitter, some others. Colorforms Nordstrom palettes, some others.

L/s: Ahoy There, Fafi lipsticks (all), High Tea, Underplay, Barely lit,  Moonbathe lippies. Lush n lilac, Burgundy, Cranberry l/l. 

I spend $80 which isn't a lot, I was disappointed but I got 2 Tendertones, Barely lit, Evening Aura, Femme Fi and X-rocks blush and Lush n- Lilac. 

I am going to make it my business to go every 6 weeks, so my next jaunt will in last weekend in April.


----------



## fm7228 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

So I went today and they have a lot of MAC products.  There are so many lipsticks that I don't remember all the names.  Also because they don't have the boxes out, so you have to look underneath for the name.

There are lots of pigments and eyeshadows including Fafi Quad 2. 

They do have full size brushes besides the Saks brush set and SE sets.  These brushes included, 134, 189, the fan brush, and some other ones.  They definitely did NOT have the staples like 217, 239, 219, 109, 187, etc. 

For blushes, there was pleasureful, harmony, taupe, and a whole bunch of other ones. 

Sorry, my memory is quite bad after a 10 hr road trip. Hope this helps!


----------



## Lovey99 (Apr 10, 2009)

I went today... There were quite a few things.... plenty of glosses, too many to remember, 1N, 3N, Heatherette, Fafi, McQueen, Glamour OD Dazzleglass, Plush Luxe, 

Tons of Tendertones

Shadows:  Fafi qud 2, Pagan, Post Haste, Passionate, Femme Fi, Magnetic Fields, Shale, Cool Heat, Parrot, Climate Blue, Warm Chill

Collections ---- Color Forms... Suite Array...Neo Sci Fi...Starflash, Cool Heat, Alexander McQueen, Heatherette, Fafi, N Collection

Blushes - Heatherette, X Rocks, Sweet William, and about 6 others

Pigments - Reflects Red, Helium, Melon, and about 5 others


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Apr 29, 2009)

From my trip on Saturday, 4/25 this is what I remember seeing:
MSFs in So Ceylon, Petticoat, Light Flush, and possibly a few others.
Blush in maybe 10 colors including mineralized blush.  I bought gentle but I forget the others.  Blush gels from Emanuel Ugaro.
15-20 E/S singles including the Neo-sci-fi, chill, matte2.  
10-15 Pigments and glitters including Melon, Helium, Blonds Gold, Heritage Rouge
Several e/s duos
PaintPots in Delft, Blackground, Girl Friendly, Possibly others I did not see any McQueen or Fafi
FluidLine in Sweet Sage and Bronzed
Lots of Lipstick, Lipgloss
Beauty Powders from Heatherette, Emanual Ugaro, Dame Edna?
Green Cleanser, Fast Response Eye Cream, Eye Make-up Remover


----------



## Face2Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

Definitely going tomorrow to get Delft, Blonde's Gold and heritage Rouge.

i was wondering if they got new stuff and now i am so excited.


----------



## Face2Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

delete


----------



## damsel (Apr 29, 2009)

i went here today, there was so much stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i just wrote these down as i remembered them, so it's in random order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 feel free to ask questions about specific products, it may spark my memory.

bronzescape solar bits
petticoat msf
so ceylon msf
light flush msf
dark msfn
medium dark msfn
deep dark shimmer & a lighter one w/ shimmer [not sure on the name]
dainty mineralized blush
gleeful mineralized blush
warm soul mineralized blush
beauty powder blushes 3: serenely + others 
evening aura e/s [neo sci fi]
expensive pink [neo sci fi]
femme fi [neo sci fi]
time and space e/s [neo sci fi]
masque l/s [monogram]
all mine l/s [monogram]
status symbol l/s [monogram]
2 sheerspark pressed powder [monogram]
sheer mystery powder in light medium [monogram]
pleasureseeker l/s [neo sci fi]
in vogue l/s [stylistics]
stylistic l/s [stylistics]
the scene l/s [stylistics]
conversational l/g [stylistics]
brush sets [saks 5th avenue 4pc set, red she said]
classic & cool palette red [she said]
shadowy lady quad
tempting quad
fafi eyes 2 quad
verdigris cream e/s [metal urge]
forged rose cream e/s [metal urge]
goldspice cream e/s [metal urge]
pink platinum cream e/s [metal urge]
1 après ski e/s [chill]
gulf stream e/s
clair de lune e/s [moonbathe]
cranberry e/s [moonbathe]
saturnal e/s [moonbathe]
go e/s
cool heat e/s
pure rose l/s
freckletone l/s [ungaro]
kitty kouture d/g
hk plush 
cherry bloosom l/g
liqueur l/g 
1n l/g
3n l/g
5n l/s
speed dial l/s + other cremesheens
what a dame! highlight powder [dame edna]
spectacle highlight powder [dame edna]
hot frost l/g
splendid l/g
overrich p/m: antique green, vintage gold, copperbeam, blonde’s gold, museum bronze
smoke signal p/m
helium p/m
10 tendertones 
red she said l/s 
her fancy l/s
paint pots: artifact, delft, girl friendly, ground work, 
deep shade e/s
talent pool e/s
lollipop loving l/s [heatherette]
alpha girl bp
smooth harmony bp
hipness blush
4 suite array e/s
warm chill e/s
blue flame e/s
electro l/s
astral l/s
sci-fi-delity l/s
spaced out blush
x-rocks blush
reflects blackened red
gold reflects
charming garnet: glamour basics kit
8 or so mineralized eye shadow duos [electroflash]
crushed bougainvillea ccb [ungaro]
fresh morning ccb [ungaro]


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Apr 29, 2009)

Damsel your awesome!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I planned on biting the bullet and taking the 2 hour drive to birch run but this outlet is much closer and the bf is taking me shopping for our anniversary. Thank you so much, now all I gotta do is figure out what I will get


----------



## PollyRhythm (Apr 30, 2009)

Bless your heart damsel for being able to remember and post this info 'cause I swear my brain would forget the rest after the first few items, if I even make it that far. Thank you!


----------



## Kenna23 (Apr 30, 2009)

omg damsel this is awesome thank you so much.


----------



## Lovey99 (May 1, 2009)

Thank you so much Damsel.  This is an amazing list...


----------



## Lovey99 (Jun 13, 2009)

has anyone been to great lakes crossing recently?  Any updates?
Thank you!


----------



## Lovey99 (Jun 23, 2009)

Any updates?  Please and thank you!!!


----------



## eclectikDream (Jul 16, 2009)

updates?? bumpity bump!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 18, 2009)

Most of the MES (fresh green mix, odd couple, pink split, two to glow, the trio ones, too)


E/s: 
CoC quads( Tempting and the blue/purple one)
Most of Neo-Scifi collection including X-rocks and Space out 
Dame Edna quad (both of them and highlight powders)
Poisen pen, 
passionate, 
All of the Starflashes (Go, Henna, Mink and Sable, Talent Pool, Grand Ent.  
Fafi Quad (one with green)
gulf stream,  
signed sealed, , 
clair delune, 
p/g smoke signals, gold stroke, blackened red glitter, antiqued green, Melon, 

L/s: 
Ahoy There, 
Fafi lipsticks (all), 
High Tea, 
 Barely lit, Propogate,
Cranberry l/l.
Dame Edna lipsticks (Coral Polyp and Kangerouge)
Naughty Nauticals lipglosses (all of them)
Mattenes (some from CoC)
Lickable, Speak Louder,
Red She Said and So Scarlet
Creme Cerise
Bare Truth l/g, 3n l/g, 1n l/g, 5n l/s, Sparks can fly l/s, Mellow Mood & Flame

Beauty Powder Blushes (most of the originals)
Stark Naked

Soft Ochre, Painterly and Quite Natural paint pots.


----------



## 5twenty3 (Jul 18, 2009)

I cant wait to go. It'll be my first CCO trip. Hope they have good stuff when i go.


----------



## eclectikDream (Jul 21, 2009)

ok ya'll i just went this weekend, it was my first ever  CCO trip. they have a lot of great stuff...i didnt write down anything but they have stuf from neo sci fi, hello kitty, dame edna (e/s trios and beauty powders), they have brush sets from the holiday collection, about 15 dif pigments, they have the tempting quad and one of the quads from the fafi collection, one or two sculpt/shape duos,  among other things that i cant remember.....i can't wait to go back when i get paid again next week!


----------



## eclectikDream (Jul 29, 2009)

bump...anyone been they shouldve got a new shipment.  trying to debate if i want to go back to the cco or get the starflash shadows =)


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eclectikDream* 

 
_bump...anyone been they shouldve got a new shipment.  trying to debate if i want to go back to the cco or get the starflash shadows =)_

 
I went yesterday. They got a new shipment, but there was no Mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. There was only Estee Lauder so whatever you saw there before, it's still there. I asked and was told that they'll have another shipment in about 2-3 weeks, same as Birch Run also so just be sure to call them before making the trip out there so you're not disappointed like I was.


----------



## eclectikDream (Sep 15, 2009)

bump- any new stuff?


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 22, 2009)

I went last week.  They were putting out a large Hello Kitty shipment...bags, polishes, HK dazzleglass

L/s

Burnin
So Scarlet
Ahoy There
Rozz Revival
Hot Wires
Night Violet mattene
Rouguette mattene
Think Tan mattene
Neo Sci-fi lipsticks
Fresh Brew
High Tea
Touch
5N
Possum Nose Pink
Stylistics lippies
Monogram Lippies



l/g:
All fafi lipglasses
Foolishly Fab
Cherry Blossom
1N
3N
2N
Splendid
3d-lipglasses
Frozen Dream
Icescape
Push it up
Full for you


pigments/glitters:
3D Silver
Gold Mode
Helium
Copperbeam
Reflects Blackened Red
Steel Blue
Pastorale
Melon
Jewelmarine
Reflects Purple Duo
Reflects Very Pink
Gold Glitter
Antique Green
Antique Gold


E/s
Femme Fi
Evening Aura
Poison Pen
Pen n Pink
Warming Trend
Gulf Stream
Henna
Mink and Sable
Talent Pool
Et tu bouquet
French cuff
pincurl
of summer
bold and brazen
floral fantasy
dear cupcake
sunset b
Fafi Quad 2
Tempting Quad -CoC
Shadowy Lady quad- CoC
Dame Edna Trios
Electroflash - fresh green mix, engaging, pink split, 
Odd Couple MES
Ungaro e/s - purple one, pink one, brownish color one
Passionate
Suite Array - 3 or 4
verdigris cream 
forged rose cream
goldspice cream
pink platinum cream
clair de lune 
cranberry
pagan
poste haste
shale
signed, sealed

Bronze Scape Solarbits

Ungaro Fresh Morning Dew CCB
Ungaro crushed bougainvillea CCB

Deep Dark MSF
Medium Deep MSF
Petticoat MSF
Perfect Topping MSF
Refined MSF
Medium/shimmer msf
Light MSF


blush:
Stark Naked
Serenely
Sweet William
A few other cream blushes
Alpha Girl Beauty Powder - heatherette
HK beauty powder
Spaced Out
hipness
Smooth harmony
Sheerspark - monogram


NW45/4730 Studio Sculpt
Full Coverage foundation 30/35/40
Concealer sticks - range of colors
Eye cream
Hyper-real foundation - colors from light to dark
Studio Stick foundation 15/20/30/45/47/55

paint pots
girl friendly
ground work
quite natural

fluidlines (don't remember the names)
royal blue
green
purplish color

Holiday brush set

Eye makeup remover

Strobe liquid

12-14 tendertones
8 lip moisturizers

181 brush
183
179
249
129se
168se

....That is all I can remember right now.


----------



## lwashington89 (Oct 22, 2009)

have anyone been lately?


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lwashington89* 

 
_have anyone been lately?_

 
I was there last week.  There was 

a lot of Hello Kitty stuff 
2008 Holiday Trio m/es (red/black/silver, blue/gold/??, purple, purple, silver) 
Pigments from 2008 collection 
Seasonal Peach n/p 
Starflash e/s 
Various Foundations 
Colour forms lipstick


----------



## Lovey99 (Nov 7, 2009)

Any updates??

Thanks


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_Any updates??

Thanks_

 
I might be going there on Friday. I will let you know.


----------



## Lovey99 (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_I might be going there on Friday. I will let you know._

 
Thank you!

I am going to drop by the CCO tomorrow.  I will post an update


----------



## Lovey99 (Nov 13, 2009)

L/s

Show Orchid
Burnin
Freckletone
Ahoy There
Rozz Revival
Bing Mattene
Night Violet mattene
Rouguette mattene
Think Tan mattene
Kirsch mattene
Underplay
Coral Polyp
Fresh Brew
High Tea
Possum Nose Pink
Stylistics lippies
Monogram Lippies
Archetype
Most Popular
Marquise 'D
Blow Dry
HK Fashion Mews
HK Big Bow
HK Fresh Brew
Mac Profusion

l/g:
All fafi lipglasses
Foolishly Fab
Cherry Blossom
Bingo
Splendid
Sweet Strawberry
Frozen Dream
Icescape
Push it up
Full for you
Rich and Ripe
Love Knot
Li' Hot Pepper
Red Devil
Virgin Kiss
Steal my heart
Magnetique
Rich & Ripe
Creme Anglaise Cremesheen
Partial to Pink Cremesheen
Tri colour lipgloss - about 4 different 


pigments/glitters:
3D Silver
Milk
Helium
Copperbeam
Reflects Blackened Red
Vintage Green
Pastorale
Melon
Jewelmarine
Reflects Purple Duo
Reflects Very Pink
Gold Glitter
Antique Gold
Melon

E/s
Femme Fi
Evening Aura
Poison Pen
Pen n Pink
Warming Trend
Talent Pool
Mink and Sable
Talent Pool
Et tu bouquet
French cuff
Wintersky
of summer
bold and brazen
floral fantasy
dear cupcake
sunset b
Fafi Quad 2
Tempting Quad -CoC
Shadowy Lady quad- CoC
Dame Edna Trios
Electroflash - fresh green mix, engaging, pink split, heat element family silver
Odd Couple MES, Sea and Sky
Ungaro e/s - purple one, pink one, brownish color one
Suite Array - 3 or 4
verdigris cream 
forged rose cream
pink platinum cream
Bitter
pagan
poste haste
Knight
signed, sealed
Flourishing
TIme and space
Lotusland
Idol Eyes
Deep Shade
Dreammaker

Bronze Scape Solarbits

Ungaro Fresh Morning Dew CCB
Ungaro crushed bougainvillea CCB

Medium Deep MSF
Sun Centered MSF
Refined MSF
Medium/shimmer msf



blush:
A few other cream blushes
Alpha Girl Beauty Powder - heatherette
HK beauty powder
X-Rocks
Smooth harmony
Sheerspark - monogram
Rose romance blushes - both with the flower in the center


paint pots
girl friendly
quite natural

fluidlines (don't remember the names)
royal blue
silver
greenstroke

Holiday brush set

Virgin Isle CCB

Eye makeup remover

Strobe liquid

12-14 tendertones
8 lip moisturizers

181 brush
183
259
249
129se
168se

....That is all I can remember right now.


----------



## Lovey99 (Dec 5, 2009)

Has anyone been recently?  Any updates?


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Dec 5, 2009)

Using Lovey's AWESOME list to jog my memory:

Lipsticks:
1N
Freckletone
Coral Polyp
VGVI SE
VGV
VGIV (?) or maybe VGIII
Monogram Lipsticks
Many others
No HK that I saw
Summer Crop Lip Bag
Baby Blooms Lip Bag

Lipgloss:
Soft and Slow
Another Neo-Sci-Fi  (bronzey and sparkley)
Creme Anglaise Cremesheen
Partial to Pink Cremesheen
Melt in Your Mouth Cremesheen
Two Tri-color Lipglosses
Some others

four or five tendertones
 five to eight tinted lip conditioners
Several different Holiday lip palettes.

Pigments/Glitters:
Milk
Lovely Lily
Steel Blue
Antique Green
Circa Plum
A matte pigment that looked like Burnt Burgundy but the name is escaping me.
A few other pigments
Reflects Blackened Red
Jewelmarine
Reflects Purple Duo
Reflects Very Pink


Eyeshadow
Femme Fi
Evening Aura
Poison Pen
Pen n Pink
Warming Trend
Talent Pool
French cuff
Bold and Brazen
Dear Cupcake
Engaging
Two to Glow
Bitter
Post Haste
Flourishing
Time and Space
Lotusland
Idol Eyes
Henna
100 Strokes
A few Metal Urge shadows
Eyebrow Suites
Fafi Quad 2
Shadowy Lady Quad
Holiday 08 Warm Eyes
Fresh Cut Palette
Graphic Garden Palette
Dame Edna Trios
Two different Colour Forms (?) Palettes (the fabric ones with the narrow shadows and the blush).


CCBs:
Ungaro CCBs and a few others.

MSF:
Refined
Perfect Topping
Medium/Shimmer
Medium Deep


Beauty Powder:
Rose Romance
HK
Dame Edna

Blush:
Sweet William
five or six cream blushes
five or six powder blushes
Earth to Earth and two other mineralize duos (no Moon River or Love Rock)

Brassy Fluidline

Paint Pots
Greenstroke
Moss Scape
Quite Natural 

Hyperreal Foundation
Some StudioTech in Darker Shades
Three or Four Spray Foundations
Strobe Liquid
Be Lightful Moisturizer
Moisture Cream



Brushes: 
190
Small Fan Brush
Holiday 08 Sets
There was one full-size four-piece brush set that come with 222, 263, 187, and 168 for $90 with a case left.

A large traincase for $160


----------



## carrie3579 (Jan 27, 2010)

Some items that I saw today were: 

MSF's 
-1 Blonde MSF left 
-Brunette MSF 
-Redhead MSF 
-Refined MSF 
-Perfect Topping MSF 
-Petticoat MSF 
-So Ceylon MSF 


Mineralize Blushes: 
-1 Love Rock left 
-Cheek and Cheerful
-Improvised

Only lipstick I could remember was: 
-Purple Rite

Some New Shadesticks they have: 
They had some of the Warm & Cozy Shadesticks - Cuddle, Nurture, and Warm & Cozy

The eye shadow colors, paint pots, pigments all seemed to be the same from the previous weeks. I may be wrong cause I wasn't paying much attention to those items ... I was too busy drooling over the MSF's... lol.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carrie3579* 

 
_Some items that I saw today were: 

MSF's 
-1 Blonde MSF left 
-Brunette MSF 
-Redhead MSF 
-Refined MSF 
-Perfect Topping MSF 
-Petticoat MSF 
-So Ceylon MSF 


Mineralize Blushes: 
-1 Love Rock left 
-Cheek and Cheerful
-Improvised

Only lipstick I could remember was: 
-Purple Rite

Some New Shadesticks they have: 
They had some of the Warm & Cozy Shadesticks - Cuddle, Nurture, and Warm & Cozy

The eye shadow colors, paint pots, pigments all seemed to be the same from the previous weeks. I may be wrong cause I wasn't paying much attention to those items ... I was too busy drooling over the MSF's... lol._

 



I'd LOVE to have So Ceylon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The CCO an hr away from me doesn't have it


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jan 31, 2010)

if anyone goes back to this cco soon please let me know I would like to get the graphic garden palette with the blue shadows in it I got paypal  and other goodies to


----------



## Lovey99 (Feb 28, 2010)

Has anyone been recently?  Any updates?


----------



## GucciGirl (Mar 5, 2010)

I saw the holiday brush sets there. A couple new TLC's and thats about it as far as the new stuff.


----------



## lwashington89 (May 24, 2010)

Anything New Ladies!!!!?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 10, 2010)

Any updates? I'm thinking about making my first trip out there...


----------



## nychick1384 (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Any updates? I'm thinking about making my first trip out there..._

 
I'll be heading up to the Detroit area the beginning/middle of September. I'd love an update too. I'm going to go totally broke on vacation this year
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 2, 2010)

I went this past weekend.. They had pigment sets and brush sets from the last holiday collection.. A decent number of shadows--Aquavert, Vibrant Grape, Fashion. Many more but that's what I remember. Several pigments including Antique Green, Reflects Rust, Steel Blue, Kitchmas--nice to see the original jars.

Hmm they had the #2 fafi quad, quite a few lippies--ravishing, made to love, metal mavin.. The bp's that look like roses (ha, sorry don't know the names)... Perfect Topping.. Refined. Buddy Up.

I did this from memory so sorry if it's kind of scattered. If you're looking for something in particular, I can probably remember if it was there if you name it first


----------



## MoGiselle (Feb 4, 2011)

*Auburn Hills, MI Off 5th (Great Lakes Crossing) *Update*

Does any one have an update at what are some of the things that are at the CCO now? im going to visit in about a month.  but I wanted to know if I should get excited lol


----------



## Lovey99 (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## suuzieq (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi,
  	Have anyone been to this CCO lately? My sister will be going there soon to do a CP for me.  Was there anythign worth getting?


----------



## tiffne (Apr 28, 2011)

I was just there on the 26th, they have a bunch of dazzleglass as well as the other glass. They also had liberty of london blush and a full array of liberty of london eyeshadow. They have the honey line, and the whole perfume line(just found out today mac is discontinuing all their perfume except the turquoise one).They have plenty of blush and cream blush as well as color stick shadows. (some hello kitty, beach bound, emanuel u, etc)

  	I was also at the one in birch run, they had some hello kitty, fafi, discontinued lippies etc.

  	If you or your sister go can you contact me to do a cp?!


----------



## tiffne (Apr 28, 2011)

oh both had some tarten tale and venomous villians!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 10, 2011)

This thread is rarely updated! I may take the drive down there soon and was wondering if anyone has been lately? Just checking to see if it's worthwhile. Thanks!


----------



## MoGiselle (Feb 21, 2012)

UPDATE 2/21/12

  	I made a visit to the CCO in great lakes. Here is what I saw from the MAC area:

  	Kissable Lipcolors, LE paint pots from posh paradise collection (i think), surf baby collection shadows, lipsticks, and pigments. Some VV collection stuff was there too!

  	HTH.


----------



## leahrenae (Apr 20, 2012)

I visited maybe 2-3 weeks ago...I'll try to remember most of what I saw.

  	pretty much everything from the glitter and ice collection
  	various concealers and foundations
  	quite a few single shadows, some from the peacocky collection
  	many pigments

  	they still had Wonder Woman shadow quads...but couldn't sell them because the disney license expired. I was so hurt because i really wanted to defiance quad 

  	I picked up 2 shadows, a moisturecover concealer, studio sculpt foundation, and a bobbi brown bronzer.


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 30, 2012)

Has anyone been here recently? and if so what did you see thanks


----------



## AccordingToJenn (Jul 22, 2013)

Has anyone been here recently? See anything good?


----------



## honey b (Oct 3, 2013)

Not sure if anyone will read this anytime soon but just in case...
  Here's a bit of stuff they had when I went there last week.  September 27, 2013

  Lots of shadows from the permanent collection. 
  Quite a few permanent pro longwear paint pots (including Antique Diamond. Bare Study and Soft Ochre)
  Archie's Girls Collection - Veronica's blush pearl mate face powder and Cream Soda blush (Betty collection)
  Temperature Rising Collection - Lipglasses in Rythm, Underdressed and Liquid Passion
  Lots of Lipsticks from the permanent and l/e collections. 
   They have a ton more stuff but I didn't pay much attention since I was there to check out eye and lip products.


----------



## honey b (Apr 8, 2014)

Just back from the cco again.  They have a ton of Hibiscus Kiss from the fall rihanna collection, still a ton from archie's girls (nail polish, cream soda blush, the eyeshadow quads), from tropical taboo they had sweet samba and exotic ember blush, from the indulge collection they had both cream blushes and beluga e/s plus quite a bit of foundations and permanent eye products.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Apr 8, 2015)

Anybody been recently? Is there anything worthwhile? I stay too far for me to make that trip if it's not worth it.


----------



## electrostars (Oct 24, 2015)

Does anyone if this place is still there?


----------



## CCKK (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, there is a CCO in Off Saks in Birch Run. I was there in Feb. and scored the Rocky Horror red glitter.  I have seen on the past Simpsons, Viva Glam Kits, Holiday sets, etc. It truly is a great kept secret!


----------

